# 25% point bonus



## amamba (May 5, 2010)

Register for promotion MC1 and get 25% bonus points on any amtrak trip taken and paid for with a mastercard between May 3rd and July 21st. Amtrak AGR MC holders are not eligible for the promotion - at least I don't think since I got the email and technically I don't have one, my H does. Code wouldn't work for him but it did for me.

Email details:

Start earning extra Register Now

Use any MasterCard® card for Amtrak travel, May 3 - July 31, 2010, and receive 25% more Amtrak Guest Rewards® points than usual. It's a point bonus that makes every trip 25% more enjoyable. And it's a super-fast way to reach your ultimate reward: free Amtrak travel, starting at just 1,000 points. The 25% bonus is in addition to any other promotional points you might be earning. It's amazing what the right card can do. Register now or call 1-800-307-5000 (option 2), using registration code MC1.

Want to apply for the Amtrak Guest Rewards® World MasterCard® from Chase and earn even more points? Please visit AmtrakGuestRewards.com.

MasterCard and the MasterCard Brand Mark are registered trademarks of MasterCard International Incorporated.

Terms and Conditions

• Earn a 25% point bonus on all Amtrak travel purchases made with any MasterCard card from May 3 - July 31, 2010.

• Reservations for qualifying travel may be made now through the end of the promotion period. Only Amtrak travel taken by the member between May 3 - July 31, 2010 will qualify for bonus points.

• Must be an Amtrak Guest Rewards member and register for this offer online or by calling 1-800-307-5000 (option 2), using registration code MC1 to participate.

• Members must include their membership number when making reservations.

• Offer limited to member and member number addressed in this communication.

• Cancelled or refunded reservations/tickets will be deemed ineligible.

• Points earned through the promotion will post with regular point-earnings.

• Other terms and conditions may apply.


----------



## nomis (May 5, 2010)

Does not work for me ... I hold an AGR MC though.


----------



## Bigval109 (May 5, 2010)

nomis said:


> Does not work for me ... I hold an AGR MC though.


Did not work for me either  . Worth a try though.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 5, 2010)

nomis said:


> Does not work for me ... I hold an AGR MC though.



• Offer limited to member and member number addressed in this communication???

RF


----------



## jmbgeg (May 5, 2010)

amamba said:


> Register for promotion MC1 and get 25% bonus points on any amtrak trip taken and paid for with a mastercard between May 3rd and July 21st. Amtrak AGR MC holders are not eligible for the promotion - at least I don't think since I got the email and technically I don't have one, my H does. Code wouldn't work for him but it did for me.
> Email details:
> 
> Start earning extra Register Now
> ...


It worked for me.  And I have a non-AGR Mastercard


----------



## fredevad (May 5, 2010)

Didn't work for me. 

And I have a MasterCard (non-AGR) and was buying my NTD tickets today.


----------



## the_traveler (May 6, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> nomis said:
> 
> 
> > Does not work for me ... I hold an AGR MC though.
> ...


It means it's a targeted offer. And it didn't work for me either!


----------



## amamba (May 7, 2010)

Sorry guys. Although sometimes the offers DO work even if you don't get the email, like the Quik Trak one worked for me and I never got it. Worth a shot for you all, though!


----------

